# Forum "Jump" Feature



## Bienvenidos

Hi everyone,

I hope that this isn't a dumb question, but I was wondering if there's anyway that the "Forum Jump" feature that is at the bottom right hand of every forum could be moved to the top of the screen. It's just that I didn't even know it existed until today, and it would be easier to use if it were at the top of the screen, just because scrolling all the way down to the bottom in some cases takes longer than just going back to the index. It would also be more noticeable if it were positioned somewhere else in the screen. I usually check the top threads at the forum to see if there are any new posts to a discussion, so I don't really go all the way down to the bottom of the page too often. And even when I'm looking for unresolved threads, I hardly end up all the way down where it says "Choose your language" etc. I know it probably sounds like I'm complaining and I'm sorry if this is a pointless request, but maybe the forum software has some different options. Of course I wouldn't want the "design" of anything to be "messed up" either. So just a suggestion, one that doesn't need to be fulfilled, but is worth bringing up. 

Thanks for being patient with me, as always.  You guys are great.

 Saludos


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Bienvenidos,

The question is not dumb, and the request suits your style of navigation.  I rarely use Jump, even when at the bottom of the screen, because it doesn't display the latest thread postings in all forums, the way the main index page does.  
Let's compare two processes:

 Jump:  Place cursor on right vertical scrollbar, move wrist slightly to go to page bottom. (This assumes Firefox or Safari or, if memory serves, IE.) Click the arrow on the drop down window. Click on the desired forum.  One writst motion plus two mouse clicks.

 Index page:  If I'm not already far enough up the page to see the Main Index link, place cursor on right vertical scrollbar, move wrist slightly to go to top of page. Click Index link, click desired forum link.  

It seems to be the same, in terms of physical motions, to go to a forum by way of the Index or via Jump.

Have I missed something, or is this peculiar to my browsers?

Thanks,
cuchu


----------



## Jana337

Try Alt+1 and Alt+2 and you'll forget about forum jumps.
Disclaimer: It depends on your browser settings, so don't lapidate me if the magic doesn't materialize. 

Jana


----------



## Bienvenidos

You guys are great; thanks for the helpful tips  I'm in Firefox right now?  I tried ALT 1 and 2 but nothing seems to be happening right now. I'm on a laptop, so that means no scroll mouse, and the scroll feature on the touchpad is really bad. But my USB scroll mouse is shipping in tomorrow so I'll be more content then. 


Thanks again


----------



## cuchuflete

You can always depress Pg Up and Pg Dn...much easier than mousing around.


----------



## Bienvenidos

cuchuflete said:


> You can always depress Pg Up and Pg Dn...much easier than mousing around.



PERFECT!!! Thank you so much, cuchu. I never thought about that! Lightning fast.   Page Up and Page Down it is then.


----------



## fenixpollo

When I happen to be viewing the top of the page, I use the indexing feature in the blue bar.

But if I'm viewing the bottom of the page -- composing a quick reply, reading a long thread, etc. -- I use the forum jump. It's SO convenient having it at the bottom where it is... no matter where I am on the page, I have a tool that can quickly take me to another forum.


----------



## Nunty

Jana337 said:


> Try Alt+1 and Alt+2 and you'll forget about forum jumps.
> Disclaimer: It depends on your browser settings, so don't lapidate me if the magic doesn't materialize.
> 
> Jana



What are Alt+1 and Alt+2 supposed to do?


----------



## Jana337

Alt+1 - forum homepage
Alt+2 - New Posts
Alt+4 - search
Alt+5 - FAQ

For numbers, I use the upper row.

It only works if your access keys (link) are enabled. Very practical for those of use who prefer keyboard to touchpad/mouse.

Jana


----------



## Nunty

Thanks, Jana. I'm one of those who prefer keyboard shortcuts. On my way to enable my access keys...


----------



## jester.

Hi Nun Translator. 

Just a slight hint: you have to use the numbers on the very right of your keyboard. It won't work with the ones above the letters.


That is also the problem when using a laptop. You have to activate those number keys on the right ("Num Lock") but that renders some of the other keys inactive.


----------



## Nunty

Thank you, Jester.


----------



## Jana337

jester. said:


> Hi Nun Translator.
> 
> Just a slight hint: you have to use the numbers on the very right of your keyboard. It won't work with the ones above the letters.
> 
> 
> That is also the problem when using a laptop. You have to activate those number keys on the right ("Num Lock") but that renders some of the other keys inactive.


As I said, I use the numbers above the letters (without enabling Num Lock) on my laptop. 

Jana


----------



## Bienvenidos

Jana337 said:


> As I said, I use the numbers above the letters (without enabling Num Lock) on my laptop.
> 
> Jana



I'm still not sure how to enable access keys...I went to about:config, when I click on ui.key.generalAccessKey it just says "Modify" and my value is currently set at -1. I read the directions and still don't understand...sorry to be of trouble.


----------



## Jana337

Bienvenidos said:


> I'm still not sure how to enable access keys...I went to about:config, when I click on ui.key.generalAccessKey it just says "Modify" and my value is currently set at -1. I read the directions and still don't understand...sorry to be of trouble.


I am sorry, I should have explained it (the link above explains how to DISable them). The value should be 18.

But make sure you won't miss them. If you are used to typing accented letters with Alt, you won't be able to do it. Try it out and if you don't like it, you can always go back to 1.


----------



## Nunty

Jana337 said:


> I am sorry, I should have explained it (the link above explains how to DISable them). The value should be 18.[...]


Aha! 

I could have kept going a very long time trying random values and I was too dumb to think of asking for the right one. 

Thanks again, Jana!


----------



## Bienvenidos

Jana337 said:


> I am sorry, I should have explained it (the link above explains how to DISable them). The value should be 18.
> 
> But make sure you won't miss them. If you are used to typing accented letters with Alt, you won't be able to do it. Try it out and if you don't like it, you can always go back to 1.



Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## mkellogg

Ha!  Access keys.  Firefox in their wisdom decided to change the way they work. Now you have to shift as well in Firefox.  So Alt-1 is Alt-Shift-1 and Alt-S to submit a post is Alt-Shift-S.  

For those using multiple keyboard layouts like me, it is an extra pain since Alt-Shift on its own changes the keyboard...


----------



## Jana337

Are you serious?  I am still able to use the usual combinations without Shift. I hope I can avoid the update that messes up with access keys because I too have other functions assigned to Alt+Shift+something. 

At least with Firefox we can hope that someone comes up with an extension that sets it right. 

Edit: Confirmation; Alt + S worked.


----------



## mkellogg

I'm pretty sure that there is an option in about:config that you can change to revert it.  It might be the one Bienvenidos mentioned earlier.


----------



## Nunty

I don't know how or why, but I don't have use Shift.


----------



## Jana337

Nun-Translator said:


> I don't know how or why, but I don't have use Shift.


Because you haven't installed Firefox 2 yet.

I am saved.  For Firefox 2, the value in about:config needs to be set to 4. Source.


----------

